# Tipp: Fische fangen im Teich



## waterman (12. Aug. 2011)

Hallo Fischfänger,

da öfter die Frage auftaucht, wie man intelligente Fische im Teich fängt, berichte ich Euch von einer bei mir sehr erfolgreichen Methode.

Bei mir gehts wie folgt:
Ich gehe mit kleinem Kescher und Taucherbrille in meinen Teich und fange "von oben nach unten auf Augenhöhe" 
Will heißen: Wenn das Opfer nahe am Grund schwimmt, kescher ich blitzschnell von oben nach unten, bis der Draht den Boden berührt und am Boden abschließt. Die Flucht nach oben geht ins Netz und nach unten scheint es für die Gejagten schwieriger zu sein zu fliehen. Dann packe ich die Kleinen vorsichtig im/mit Netz und hol sie raus.


Das geht ganz schnell und ich kann es kurzfristig wiederholen. Allerdings wittern die KollegInnen im Teich auch schnell, dass da etwas nicht so ganz gut für sie läuft und man muss eine paar Tage warten, bis wieder Vertrauen zurückkommt.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich so großen Erfolg bei meinem Nachwuchs. Dieses Jahr hatte ich sehr schnell auf diese Weise einen größeren __ Shubunkin gefangen.

Gruß an die Teichgemeinde
Wil


----------



## underfrange (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Tipp: Fische fangen im Teich*

Ich finde den aufwand viel zu groß für einen Fisch. Denke das du mit einer Reuse mindestens die selben ergebnisse haben wirst.


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Tipp: Fische fangen im Teich*

Hallo Ihr 2,
gibt sicher ettliche fangmethoden... mit unterschiedlicher erfolgsquote...

Eigentlich ist doch der Grund für das Fangen entscheidend, zu welchen Mitteln man greift.

Will ich Nachwuchs auf dauer abfischen oder aussortieren o.Ä., dann ist man sicher mit einer Reuse gut bestückt.

Will man einen einzelnen oder ein paar einzelne abfangen, dann muss man sich halt beim Keschern geschickt anstellen.

@Wil
So richtig hab ich die Motivation für Deine Fangaktion nicht verstanden... erst geht es irgendwie um Nachwuchs und dann berichtest Du von einem großen __ Shubunkin.

Oder ging s nur um dieTechnik, dass man sie tauchend am Boden erwischt?


----------



## nico1985 (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Tipp: Fische fangen im Teich*

Fische fängt man am besten im Dunkeln! Da sind sie im halbschlaf!


----------



## Zander35 (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Tipp: Fische fangen im Teich*

Hallo,
ich dezimiere meinen Giebelbestand mit einer Reuse im tiefen Bereich.
Größere fang ich hauptsächlich mit der Angel.
Für manche Fischarten(z.B.Stör) ist auch ein kleines Wurfnetz geeignet.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (13. Aug. 2011)

Haken und Wurm (duckundweg) ;;-))


---
- LG Ramu
[ sent by iPhone ]


----------



## fbr (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Tipp: Fische fangen im Teich*

Schleppleine damit ich nicht nass werde 
Da hat Mann/Frau dann die Qual der Wahl, welchen nehmen wir denn


----------



## waterman (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Tipp: Fische fangen im Teich*

Hallo Andreas,

mein Motiv: Immer das Selbe: Zwei Shubunkins und einige Jungfische sind umgezogen. 
Diese Methode, die ja Themperatur bedingt nur im Sommer anwendbar ist, war meine bisher effektivste Methode, die meist nur den gefangenen Fisch stresst.
Mit einer Reuse hatte ich Null Erfog, der Kescher ist sehr stressig für alle Teichbewohner und an die Angel gehen sleten die richtige Fische und schon gar keine Minis.

@ Franz: Schleppleine ist so was wie eine Angel?

Gruß vom Rhein an die Teichgemeinde
Wil


----------

